# Bull red bait ???



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, I am going tomorrow morning for the first time to Bob Sikes Bridge (Toll bridge going to P.cola beach). Two questions, where is best place to launch ? And second I hear everyone saying the bigger the red the bigger the bait should be, I typically use live shrimp, since I don't have a bait net or know how to use it if I had one will the live shrimp or cut frozen bait be good for the big fellows ?????


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd say try to get small pinfish palm size at least..use a small hooks for the purpose. If they kinda large cut their dorsal fins out and cut its tail just enough to make m bleed a drop at the time....Then rig it in to a #3 circle hook. Use at least a long 50lb mono since youll be around concrete structure. OR try to score a lady fish which Im sure you will. Cut the tail off..then proceed cuttiing it Tbone syleabout an 1" thick ...it will be bloody candy for reds..good luck and post your big red. Also Plan in a bridge landing net or you will have to drag it all the way to te pking lot (no good). Or just cut your lineand that'll do it too. Im going to NB in a few to try the waters after this rain...see what it does...


----------



## C/\MER()N (Oct 17, 2008)

There a boat launch that you have a fee(forgot how much)to use but it's practically right there, If you know where the Publix in Gulf Breeze is by the High School there's a major intersection, nevermind here's a map.........http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=30.358073,-87.164798&daddr=Unknown+road&hl=en&geocode=%3BFWEfzwEd7czN-g&mra=dme&mrcr=0&mrsp=0&sz=17&sll=30.35787,-87.164379&sspn=0.004305,0.006866&ie=UTF8&ll=30.356231,-87.167319&spn=0.01722,0.027466&t=h&z=15

All of my buddies that catch bull reds catch them with pin fish so I couldn't answer your question about the shrimp, sorry......Good Luck, hope you catch some!:takephoto


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

"<<<where is best place to launch ?>>>"

my bad...I tough you were going to walk the bridge. You can launch at Oriole beachx free(off 98 Barn Hillls) and fish the docks and Naval Live Oaks on your way to Sikes (with shrimp on a corck) Or you can pay 10 bucks and launch at Shoreline dr. BUT if I were you I'd try the 3MileBridge look f or deep water and youll be on. 10 bucks to launch at the bottom of the bridge GB side (or free at 17th)in Pcola side. Bobsikes will be kinda packed from all the fisherman on the bridge...just a thought.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't know much about Sikes, but I do know how I like to catch bull reds. First you have to find them. Here off Perdido, I look for birds like pelicans and terns diving on the water. If there is a "mud" (off-color patch of muddy water) under the birds, or bronzy red hue to the water (the fish themselves usually feeding on anchovies, which are red, too), then I know I've hit paydirt. Sometimes, though, you don't see the signs.

I search-troll for redfish with #2 Sea Striker planers rigged to a #2 pink Drone spoon. Usually I deploy one or two of these, along with (and this tip is money): a Pink Mann's Stretch 25+. The Stretch is only good in about 15 feet of water or deeper, though, because if it is shallower than that, it will bump bottom. A key depth for bull redfish off Perdido is 25 feet, give ortake a couple of feet. Run the planer/spoon rigs close to the boat, say 50 and 75 feet back, maybe more (just out of the prop wash, just be sure to stagger them so they don't cross when you make turns). Run the Stretch (s) a little farther back, maybe 100 to 150 feet. A tip: when deploying your spread, let the far-back baits out first, then the mid-ranges next, then the close-in bait. That way your divers aren't tripping overeach other while you are letting them out. Speed? About 4.5 knots by the GPS seems to work good for me. You'll know the Stretch is running right when you see your rod tip vibrating. Another tip: sometimes a Stretch will run slight left or slight right out of the package. You can tune it like the instructions tell you, or you can just run it on the appropriate side of the boat; i.e. if it is running to starboard, put that rod on the starboard side so that the bait runs "away" from your wake. Your drag should be kinda light, but not so loose that the lures pull line out as you are trolling. You just don't want the hooks to pull when the redfish bites--they bite pretty ferociously!

Troll around til you catch one or two, then fish the area with bait. Most anything will catch a bull red--cut mullet, live pinfish (dead ones aren't too effective, don't know why), live or dead pogies, cut pogies, smallish live croakers, Gulp artificials on jigheads, etc. They'll even bite a topwater like a Yo-Zuri Hydro Tiger when they are frenzied on the top. If you fish bait, just rig up a fish finder-rig with say, two-to-three ounces of lead (egg sinker), and about a 7/0 black Eagle Claw Circle hook. I use 50 or 60 pound mono leader, fluorocarbon if you like, just so I can kinda horse the fish and get back to fishing. Also, the heavier leader lets you handle the fish at the boat.

One last tip, and then I will shut my yap, if you hook up trolling, immediately cast out a Gulp bait or a natural offering kinda off to the side of the boat, and have someone hold it or stick it in the rod holder. Since you've got a circle hook, it won't matter. Most of the time, by the time we get the trolled-up fish to the boat, the bait rod is singing! Keep some pogies cut up, too, so you can chum the area where you hooked up and keep the fish in the area.

Good luck, man. Great time of year to catch the bulls. I like to call it "The Hunt for Reds in October!"

Bryan Bennett, Sam's Stop & Shop, Orange Beach, (251) 981-4245

Edit: Sorry, I don't know if you were asking about bull reds, or slot fish...if it is the latter, sorry for the long-winded post!


----------



## another fisherman (Aug 22, 2008)

If you are just going to Bob Sikes Shoreline boat ramp is a little closer but they charge $10.00 per launch or $50.00 for a year pass. I figured this out last weekend when I tried to launch. I my self said the heck with that and drove a couple miles down the road to the Oriole Beach Boat Ramp. It only took me maybe 2-3 more minutes to get to the bridge and its free. My boat don't burn no where near $10.00 in gas for the extra 2 minute ride and from the sounds of it you won't either.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well I don't have a boat but my guess would be Oriole Beach being the best place to launch. I do fish the Sikes alot. I have seen and caught some big bulls on shrimp. My biggest though has been caught on cut bait and I think I have caught more on cut bait. You can use a Sabiki rig tipped with shrimp and catch some live pins or pig fish and use them as well. About a month ago I was catching some bait with a Sabiki and I had hooked a couple of pig fish and was reeling them in and there was a monster red following it up. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, changed my mind to three mile and will launch by graffitti bridge, rods are rigged, two for reds with fish finder rigs, I will start off with live shrimp while I use my other rod to catch pin fish for live bait. Wife just got her first salt water fishing liscense and I think we are going to have a blast !!!!!!!!! If either one of us catch a big bull it will be INCREDIBLE !!!!!!!! Pictures to follow. 

Thanks to all for the advice, if you see a little 13' brownish gold fiberglass boat pull up and say hello (or help me bail to keep her from sinking), I will toss you a beer.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Use a whole fresh mullet filet. If they are there they will eat it.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, my boat is done going west of Navarre. Tried fishing three mile and didn't catch one damn thing, I mean NOTHING. Fresh mullet cut bait, and live shrimp and NOTHING. Got snagged 4 times on crap on the bottom and had to cut my line and rerig. I will just stay in east bay and the sound where I can at least catch some slot reds every now and then. 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

me and tailfisher went last night. little ruff but we had a good time. up and down the pensacola side of 3 mile. also switching sides from east to west to get out of the wind. a couple boats but not a lot. we started at around 600. no live bait only gulp baits. we must of caught 200 white trout between the 2 of us. some werenice size. all were sent free. tailfisher caught a niceover sized red 27 1/4. and i landed one that was just about the same. i had several break offs form smart fish going straightfor the pyling:banghead. light gear i could not stop him. thats the only way to go. keeps you on your feet. if you are not ready to start pulling he will already be back to the structure and snap! thats the fun. the best way for us was to use the trolling motor. we gotone cast each before we reeled up to throw under the next section. we did this all night till 1200. the water layed down around 1100. the bull red catching was not on fire but kept us on our toes.

i dont no about tailfisher but i used a hole jar of the julp jerkbaits.i have no idea how many come in the jar but it cost 20 bucks. the trout destroy them. i just bite off the damanaged part and put back on my jig. i dont think it matters at night.

tight lines:letsdrink


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

if you find the bull reds, the size of the bait dosen't matter, the presentation does. hooked two bull reds couple of weeks ago on 3 inch live shrimp. lost them both to pilings tho.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

My bait of choice for bull reds are live croakers or pinfish 3"-5". Put some squid on a sabiki and stock up. It won't take long around rocks or grassy areas. I put one rig down and the other 2 are free lining of opposite sides. Alot of people use the "Gulp" on a jighead but bait caught on sabiki's are cheaper plus the only trout I usually catch are pretty large. Good luck.


----------

